# Hard Hats, Bump Caps, and Helmets



## CrazyTechie

So I'm looking into getting myself a hard hat...again...but there's one problem...I don't know where to look other than the local hardware store (i.e. Lowes, Home Depot) but they only seem to have yellow and white hats that I'm not a fan of the design of. 

So, I was wondering if anyone knew where I might find hard hats in many colors that would be good to wear on stage. I'm not sure of what the standards for hard hats are so I'm gonna need some help with that as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Grainger Industrial Supply

In general, there are two types of hard hats.

Type I is designed to protect from blows to the top of the head. Direct falling objects only. Type II is designed to protect from both blows to the top and blows from angles/to the sides. These type of hard hats are lined with a dense foam material and cost significantly more money. Either type I'd also get a chin strap for it, you want it to stay on your head after all!

These types are divided into three classes, G General, C Conductive, and E Electrical. If I was buying a hard hat I'd make sure it was Class E.


People such as Cirque use Petzl style climbing helmets. Generally I think it's good practice to avoid the models with ventilation slots. 

There are also "bump caps", which are lightweight hardhats designed to protect only from bumps and scrapes, such as low hanging girders. They are not replacements for hard hats. 

Remember, hard hats can protect from falling pins and shackles, but a 20 pound brick from 30' is still going to cause damage. There is never a replacement for care.


----------



## MNicolai

I bought my black hard hat from Amazon.com -- also bought the chin strap but didn't find it useful. The hard hat stays on my head just fine without needing the strap.


----------



## erosing

I bought the black version of this one from Amazon, I find it very comfortable for a hard hat. It stays on pretty well, and I haven't had any problems with it coming off yet, so I haven't purchased a chinstrap for it.

Amazon.com: Black 6 Pt Ratchet Hard Hat: Home Improvement


----------



## CrazyTechie

gafftapegreenia said:


> Generally I think it's good practice to avoid the models with ventilation slots.



Were you referring to just the Petzl hats or all hard hats in general. If you were referring to all hard hats why would you avoid them.

To everyone: I've noticed that there are a few different styles of hard hats ranging from ones with a "V" down the center to just having one or a few lines going down the center to some that are completely flat on top. What are the pros and cons of each? Is one style better than the others?


----------



## avkid

CrazyTechie said:


> Were you referring to just the Petzl hats or all hard hats in general. If you were referring to all hard hats why would you avoid them.


 A falling shackle pin, screw or nail can go right in the ventilation hole.


----------



## CrazyTechie

Ah that makes perfect sense. Thanks!


----------



## cdub260

Here are a few good sources for hard hats and other safety gear.

McMaster/Carr

Grainger

Seton

None of these are likely to be the cheapest choice out there, but all are good industrial suppliers. I generally steer clear of Seton though because of the slew of catalogs they send me after every order. I swear they've spent more money on postage for catalogs than I've ever spent with them.


----------



## mstaylor

Look at other supply places besides big boxes. Some the supply houses, electrical and plumbing, have many colors, eagle decals and NFL teams.


----------



## jwl868

A couple other sources:

Lab Safety Supply
Lab Safety Supply - Safety Products, Material Handling, Industrial Supply, Respirators, Safety Glasses and More!

USA Bluebook (a water/wastewater treatment supply house)
https://www.usabluebook.com/



Joe


----------



## What Rigger?

avkid said:


> A falling shackle pin, screw or nail can go right in the ventilation hole.


 


Just as a "for instance", a majority of people on my crew are issued the Petzl climbing helmets WITH the vents. We are overhead with shackles, small tools, marlin spikes and other similarly sharp and hard objects all the time. Never a problem with the vent holes, and are generally not a concern. "Regular" hard hats are also not allowed under SPRAT regulations, if I recall correctly. 

BUT (there's always a "but"), this is rigging under Rope Access protocols so our rules that we get to follow are somewhat different than the general population. All folks underneath us are required by law to wear hard hats. Regular ol' hardhats.


----------



## CrazyTechie

Thanks for the replies everybody as well as all the information. I'm thinking of wandering over to somewhere like Industrial Supply sometime soon to see if they have anything otherwise I will be purchasing from an online retailer.


----------



## Dionysus

All good sources. Up here I get mine from Acklands-grainger industrial supply.

I always suggest ratchet suspension over the other kinds, allows you to set it much better to yourself along with being able to do it on the fly. Also eliminates the need for a chin strap in many situations.

Pretty much any industrial supply company that does fleet and safety will have a LARGE selection of hardhats. Different makes, designs, colours, licensed logos, etc.

One thing many people forget is that in general stickers and/or paint and/or makers will de-rate your hardhat. There are ones that are OK, but in general this is a no-no.
Seen people get nailed for that one on the job site and gave the "safety-man" a hard time (thus getting worse off).


----------



## CrazyTechie

Dionysus said:


> One thing many people forget is that in general stickers and/or paint and/or makers will de-rate your hardhat. There are ones that are OK, but in general this is a no-no.



What is it about the stickers, paint and markers that is bad for the hard hats? What causes the hard hat to become de-rated?


----------



## mstaylor

The paint and/or stickers, if not approved for use may react with the plastic and cause the hardhat to not do it's job. I am a baseball umpire and that has been drilled into our heads to not allow teams to customize their helmets. Hardhats are the same thing. Long story short it makes them brittle.


----------



## chausman

mstaylor said:


> The paint and/or stickers, if not approved for use may react with the plastic and cause the hardhat to not do it's job. I am a baseball umpire and that has been drilled into our heads to not allow teams to customize their helmets. Hardhats are the same thing. Long story short it makes them brittle.


 
Wow...I was going to say that as a joke but I didn't think it was true. Where do you find these anti-destructive markers?


----------



## CrazyTechie

mstaylor said:


> The paint and/or stickers, if not approved for use may react with the plastic and cause the hardhat to not do it's job. I am a baseball umpire and that has been drilled into our heads to not allow teams to customize their helmets. Hardhats are the same thing. Long story short it makes them brittle.


 
That makes sense.


----------



## mstaylor

Little League actually has a list of allowable stickers. They suggest any paint to be applied by the manufacturer. I have never actually heard it applied to hardhats but the materials are very similar so I assume the properties are the same.


----------



## CrazyTechie

Better to be safe than sorry though.


----------



## porkchop

Why not get yourself a cowboy style hard hat?


----------



## avkid

porkchop said:


> Why not get yourself a cowboy style hard hat?


 Or Glow In The Dark ?


----------



## CrazyTechie

Ha ha, well I'm not a cowboy so the cowboy hat would be out and if I had the glow and the dark hat it would be harder to hide during any games of spotlight tag.


----------



## drummerboi316

porkchop said:


> Why not get yourself a cowboy style hard hat?


 
One of the guys in the local near me has one of those. I didn't realize it was a hard hat at first and was like "how in the world is he allowed to not wear a hard hat at a steel in?" It's a pretty cool hardhat if you're into that kind of stuff...


----------



## kicknargel

gafftapegreenia said:


> Grainger Industrial Supply
> Remember, hard hats can protect from falling pins and shackles, but a 20 pound brick from 30' is still going to cause damage. There is never a replacement for care.


 
Our joke is that you wear the hardhat so you can have an open casket at your funeral.


----------



## Tex

cdub260 said:


> I generally steer clear of Seton though because of the slew of catalogs they send me after every order. I swear they've spent more money on postage for catalogs than I've ever spent with them.


Mouser is the same way! I bought 4 triacs and three days later I get a 50 lb. catalog. I guess I could just strap that on my head instead of a hard hat...


----------



## shiben

Tex said:


> Mouser is the same way! I bought 4 triacs and three days later I get a 50 lb. catalog. I guess I could just strap that on my head instead of a hard hat...


 
Is it rated for hits? Also does it de-rate after a pin hitting it?


----------



## Tex

shiben said:


> Also does it de-rate after a pin hitting it?


 Depends on how many pages it goes through!


----------



## chausman

shiben said:


> Is it rated for hits? Also does it de-rate after a pin hitting it?


 
Pin or Pen?


----------



## Mutton

mstaylor said:


> The paint and/or stickers, if not approved for use may react with the plastic and cause the hardhat to not do it's job. I am a baseball umpire and that has been drilled into our heads to not allow teams to customize their helmets. Hardhats are the same thing. Long story short it makes them brittle.


 
I was taught in my Stagecraft class that paint shouldn't be used due to reactions with the plastic. My professor said stickers/tape were okay. I've heard a number of people dislike stickers because they can hide cracks and wear when you inspect the hardhat.

I just leave my hardhat the plain gray that my class collectively decided upon because we couldn't find tie-dye hats...


----------



## gafftaper

I'm way late to this topic but I would advise shopping local for most PPE gear. Not only will you get advice about proper fit and be able to try things on, work safety stores are a lot of fun. Here are some ways to find a store near you. 

-Just about every town over 15,000 people or so (especially if you have an "industrial district") also has an industrial safety store. Norco for example is a fairly large chain out here in the North West part of the country (and for the OP they even have a location in Salt Lake City). Search your local yellow pages. 

-Sometimes welding supply places sell safety gear or they can tell you where to go to find it. 

-If your city is large enough to have a Grainger store you'll find a nice collection of safety gear there. 

-Some places have industrial clothing stores these aren't quite as fun as a full on safety store, but they do carry some PPE gear. You'll also find awesome Dickies, Carhartt, and work boots here. 

-Finally many safety stores are going to sell safety products made by North. You can go to their website and use their dealer location tool.
*
EDIT:* I have created a collaborative article based on this topic. Please go to the new collaborative article "Shopping at a local safety equipment store" and enter the name of your favorite local store or chain.


----------



## shiben

chausman said:


> Pin or Pen?


 
A pin. The part of a shackle you remove by screwing it. I would imagine that would be the easiest to drop, seeing as hooking it on something is inconvenient at best. I suppose you could also drop a pin from wardrobe, but they would probably hate you when the actor warming up sat on it, or a pen, but then the splatter on the helmet would be kind of trippy...


----------



## Abrell

The hard hat should be approved according to EN 397, if you are in Europe. There are a lot of helmets used by riggers that do not look like standard hard hats but have a EN 397 certification even with ventilation. They also fulfill the requirements of EN 12492 for mountaineering equipment. 

In Germany black hard hats were standardized especially for theatrical use and for chimney sweepers. Black hard hats are not available in stores, but can be ordered on request immediately. 

I found hard hats extremely useful. A dimmable led lamp fixed to the helmet can be much better than any loose flashlight held in the hand. Normally extra holders and ear protection can be adapted for wireless intercoms without tampering the helmet structure. 

There are also helmets approved for electricians with visor shield.


----------



## EBB

*Helmets*

My local just added helmets to our list of things we need to start bringing on the job(Surprised it hasn't happened sooner) and I was wondering what you all use company-wise. I had been thinking about getting one of the Petzl Elios Helmets. But I was wondering if anyone had any better ideas or preferences. I haven't really asked anyone in our local yet, But I plan to when I get the chance. But here is the one that I found that seems like the best buy at the moment. Though if there is a better suggested one, I will definitely be putting it into consideration. 

Closeout - Petzl Elios Helmet A42


----------



## DuckJordan

*Re: Helmets*

Are they paying for them? if not they can't require you to bring them. Out of all the places I've worked, I've only seen one person wear a helmet. It was a down rigger, and he was making fun of a newbie up rigger.


----------



## rochem

*Re: Helmets*

Is this required for up-riggers, or is this a general requirement? For anyone working on the ground, you can get a simple hard hat for a fraction of that price which will work perfectly well for anyone on the ground. Are they requiring chin straps?


----------



## len

*Re: Helmets*

Agreed. They can't require you to buy equipment for work. They can make you wear a specific style of clothing, etc., as long as it doesn't have logos and etc., which would prevent you from wearing it outside work. 

And helmets? What, welding helmets? Do you mean hard hats?


----------



## EBB

*Re: Helmets*

The company that owns the theatre and the arena has asked us- as well as the other house staff to begin wearing hard hats while riggers are in the air. The company will be providing helmets but we being encouraged to buy our own. I am making no complaints since I was considering it anyways- this is just more reason for me to do it. I am just looking for something that's comfortable and going to be easy to work in. ie; tilting my head about, not having my upper vision impaired by the front lip, etc. But I want something that is going to be OSHA approved if I ever went into a venue in the future that requires it(if that is ever an issue).


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Helmets*

OSHA requires that a hard hat meet the specifications of the ANSI Z89.1 standard. Guide to Hard Hat Requirements Many sport/mountaineering/rock climbing headwear is not acceptable as a hard hat, but may be suitable as a bump cap.
From Conney Safety &ndash; Safety Products, Personal Protective Safety Equipment, First Aid Supplies, OSHA Compliance :

> What is the difference between a hard hat and a bump cap?
> 
> Hard Hats are OSHA-required, ANSI-compliant head protection
> Bump Caps are not regulated and not approved in areas where objects may fall
> Bump Caps do protect against lacerations


-----

len said:


> Agreed. They can't require you to buy equipment for work. They can make you wear a specific style of clothing, etc., as long as it doesn't have logos and etc., which would prevent you from wearing it outside work. ...


Perhaps a gray area? If they can require, but not pay for, black clothing and steel-toed footwear, why not a hard hat? Mandatory tool lists, anyone?


----------



## EBB

*Re: Helmets*

So, Curious question about the OSHA approved hardhats. What are they rated to take as far as impacts go? If a shackle falls from 100' and slams into the hardhat, will you come out of it with anything more than a concussion? I ask because at that point I wondered how "worth it" the hardhat is to have since a shackle or a wrench is the most common to fall with what we do, if at that hieght and momentum if the hardhat is really going to protect you enough to not permenantly do damage. 

And if the mountain climbing helmets are more used as bump caps and not hardhats, is there a reason why companies like Feld and Cirque haven't been requiring the employees to wear OSHA approved gear? Juuust curious. I'm actually now in a more curious and fascinated mood.


----------



## shiben

*Re: Helmets*


len said:


> Agreed. They can't require you to buy equipment for work. They can make you wear a specific style of clothing, etc., as long as it doesn't have logos and etc., which would prevent you from wearing it outside work.



I disagree, they totally can. I am required to show up every time with a pair of gloves, an adjustable C wrench, and a multi-tool, in blacks and black steel toed shoes. Its kind of assumed you will get those things yourself. Now, I will accept that a GOOD company will help you pay for stuff or provide it, but many wont, because why would they? And realistically, a hard hat or helmet is something I rather expect to see starting to make it onto required gear lists. 

I have a feeling Cirque and Feld are not using climbing helmets, but helmets with straps that look similar but are not. Petzl does make those as well.


----------



## ruinexplorer

*Re: Helmets*


EBB said:


> So, Curious question about the OSHA approved hardhats. What are they rated to take as far as impacts go? If a shackle falls from 100' and slams into the hardhat, will you come out of it with anything more than a concussion? I ask because at that point I wondered how "worth it" the hardhat is to have since a shackle or a wrench is the most common to fall with what we do, if at that hieght and momentum if the hardhat is really going to protect you enough to not permenantly do damage.




I don't have a copy of the most recent version of ANSI/ISEA Z89.1-2009. Should you choose to purchase this code (or if someone has one already), then you would know the force of penetration/impact prevented to meet this code. My guess is that, if properly worn and helmet is in approved state of repair, that yes, you would be protected. Some things to note, from the International Safety Equipment Organization.

> Industrial head protective helmets meeting the requirements of this standard are classified as Type I for top protection, or Type II for lateral impact protection. Both types are tested for impact attenuation and penetration resistance. Type II helmet performance requirements include criteria for impact energy attenuation from impacts from the front, back and sides as well as the top; off-center penetration resistance, and chin strap retention.
> 
> The three classes indicate the helmets electrical insulation rating. Class G (general) helmets are tested at 2200 volts, Class E (electrical) are tested to withstand 20,000 volts, and Class C (conductive) provide no electrical protection.




So, as Derek pointed out the grey area, your local can require you to have certain safety equipment as part of your tool kit so as to provide some measure of common safety protection, along with certain clothing and safety shoes. Since the local is not an employer, they would not be required to provide such equipment. Technically, yes, the venue or whomever is the legal employer would be required to provide such equipment, but since it would be difficult for a payroll service that acts as an employer to provide such equipment, our industry generally relies on the worker to do so. Even if the worker provides their own safety equipment, the employer is still responsible for making sure the employee knows how to use it and that it is in proper working order and that areas where it is required are known to the employee.

> Employers should make sure that each employee demonstrates an understanding of the PPE training as well as the ability to properly wear and use PPE before they are allowed to perform work requiring the use of the PPE. If an employer believes that a previously trained employee is not demonstrating the proper understanding and skill level in the use of PPE, that employee should receive retraining. Other situations that require additional or retraining of employees include the following circumstances: changes in the workplace or in the type of required PPE that make prior training obsolete.
> 
> The employer must document the training of each employee required to wear or use PPE by preparing a certification containing the name of each employee trained, the date of training and a clear identification of the subject of the certification.




EBB said:


> And if the mountain climbing helmets are more used as bump caps and not hardhats, is there a reason why companies like Feld and Cirque haven't been requiring the employees to wear OSHA approved gear? Juuust curious. I'm actually now in a more curious and fascinated mood.



The only reason that those companies would not require the approved gear is if a Hazard Assessment has been done to determine that they are unnecessary (or at least when you are in the venue). Those that I know who have worked for those particular employers (as employees, not contracted by an outside employer such as Rhino Staging) were provided with appropriate PPE as needed. They may have also provided the climbing helmets to those working at height if it were determined that there was not the risk provided in OSHA 3151-12R 2003.


----------



## EBB

*Re: Helmets*

We recently had both Cirque: Michael Jackson and Feld with Toy Story 3 and both companies had petzl head gear. When I asked them what kind of head gear they used, they all said mountain climbing helmets are good enough since the impact of a shackle, or worse an entire point would go straight through an ANSI approved helmet. And this is coming from the ground guys. I asked what they were wearing and one had a brand new Vertex helmet but the Helios or whatever one that he used to use was perfectly fine. 

Of course these are all things of speculation since I asked how much information they knew about the gear as far as how well they hold up under things like putting it to the accidental drop challange. And none of them said they had tested or really looked into it. But the Cirque guy I talked to with the Vertex helmet swore by it saying it's what industrial workers use.


----------



## What Rigger?

*Re: Helmets*


EBB said:


> My local just added helmets to our list of things we need to start bringing on the job(Surprised it hasn't happened sooner) and I was wondering what you all use company-wise. I had been thinking about getting one of the Petzl Elios Helmets. But I was wondering if anyone had any better ideas or preferences. I haven't really asked anyone in our local yet, But I plan to when I get the chance. But here is the one that I found that seems like the best buy at the moment. Though if there is a better suggested one, I will definitely be putting it into consideration.
> 
> Closeout - Petzl Elios Helmet A42



These are awesome for what you're thinking of. Especially since it should be designed to absorb multiple impacts. Plus, there's a visualindicator that shows you inside the helmet if you've made the helmet unusable.


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Helmets*


What Rigger? said:


> These are awesome for what you're thinking of. ...


But are they OSHA-acceptable as hard hats?


What Rigger? said:


> ...All folks underneath us are required by law to wear *hard hats. Regular ol' hardhats.*




EBB said:


> The company that owns the theatre and the arena has asked us- as well as the other house staff to begin wearing hard hats while riggers are in the air. ... But I want something that is going to be OSHA approved if I ever went into a venue in the future that requires it (if that is ever an issue).


----------



## What Rigger?

*Re: Helmets*


derekleffew said:


> But are they OSHA-acceptable as hard hats?



Hey kidz, some clarification: yes, in California they are acceptable as hard hats. Your state regulations may vary. Do your due diligence, as always. 
My company provides "regular ol' hard hats" to folks on the ground if they aren't climbers here. But when we're doing Rope Access and folks are underneath us, they have to have lids. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## len

*Re: Helmets*


shiben said:


> I disagree, they totally can. I am required to show up every time with a pair of gloves, an adjustable C wrench, and a multi-tool, in blacks and black steel toed shoes.



None of which are specific and usable only on that job. And likely you're paid as an independent contractor, on a 1099. Rules are different for that because the contractor can use those tools for multiple customers. Which, by the way, makes them a work related unreimbursed expense, and they are now tax deductible. But if those black clothes had a logo for a company, the company WOULD have to reimburse you or provide the uniforms themselves. That's why Panera Bread requires a style of clothing. But no logo. Go in to one and look for a logo on the shirt. Non-existent. The employees can wear their clothes anywhere, so they aren't reimbursed. But McDonald's reimburses uniforms if you stay there for a period of time, which is also legal.


----------



## shiben

*Re: Helmets*


len said:


> None of which are specific and usable only on that job. And likely you're paid as an independent contractor, on a 1099. Rules are different for that because the contractor can use those tools for multiple customers. Which, by the way, makes them a work related unreimbursed expense, and they are now tax deductible. But if those black clothes had a logo for a company, the company WOULD have to reimburse you or provide the uniforms themselves. That's why Panera Bread requires a style of clothing. But no logo. Go in to one and look for a logo on the shirt. Non-existent. The employees can wear their clothes anywhere, so they aren't reimbursed. But McDonald's reimburses uniforms if you stay there for a period of time, which is also legal.



I am an employee, on a W2, and yes, we do not need to have logos. However, should a hard hat be required, the logic would be the same, you would have it for anyone who might require it. A hard hat is not terribly unique to a particular job. Now if they required us to have specific helmets that were for a specific purpose, then that might be a situation for them to reimburse us. Realistically tho, its probably easier for the venue to come up with a pile of hard hats, and if you want something better, go ahead and grab one?


----------



## spribil

*Re: Helmets*

Fastenal will have hard hats or if you have a couple of weeks, 3M sometimes will have offers for a free hard hat..they just came out with a new product to tell when your hat has been in the sun to long so they are trying to get that out there...3M.com/h-700 that is not a plug for 3M although I love their hard hat...it is just a free hat and who does not like free...


----------



## ruinexplorer

*Re: Helmets*

And from 3M's site, there is a great Hard Hats 101 pdf. It covers some of the questions about the amount of force that a helmet should protect from as well as the types of helmets, updated with the 2009 standards.


----------



## shiben

*Re: Helmets*


spribil said:


> Fastenal will have hard hats or if you have a couple of weeks, 3M sometimes will have offers for a free hard hat..they just came out with a new product to tell when your hat has been in the sun to long so they are trying to get that out there...3M.com/h-700 that is not a plug for 3M although I love their hard hat...it is just a free hat and who does not like free...



I just registered to get one... I dont wear them often but when you need a hard hat, its nice to have a good hard hat.


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: Helmets*




.......


----------



## gafftapegreenia

*Re: Helmets*

I know some people like to wear their hats "steel worker" style with the brim in the back. That's all well and good but you need to make sure the suspension in your helmet is reversible. Some helmet/suspension pairings are only made to work in one direction.


----------



## ruinexplorer

*Re: Helmets*

The helmets made to the 2009 classifications will inform you whether your helmet may be reversed. If the helmet were manufactured to prior standards, then you would have to contact the manufacturer.


----------



## shiben

*Re: Helmets*


gafftapegreenia said:


> I know some people like to wear their hats "steel worker" style with the brim in the back. That's all well and good but you need to make sure the suspension in your helmet is reversible. Some helmet/suspension pairings are only made to work in one direction.



My personal favorite has always been the linemans style, with the brim all the way around. Not sure why, it just always has...


----------



## EBB

*Re: Helmets*

I was told that the lineman style is used more due to the "bounce" effect of something falling on your head. So instead of a bolt falling and hitting your shoulder, it would veer away from you. But I've never seen it done. Makes sense to me though.


----------



## FMEng

*Re: Helmets*

The lineman style is designed with a brim all around for a much simpler reason. Rain goes down your back instead of down your neck, and it offers more sun protection. I use one when working outside, but I find that the brim is intrusive for inside work.


----------



## What Rigger?

Going in the opposite direction, that's why the mountaineering style helmets have LESS of a brim than other lids- so you can look up easier and not expose your face as much.


----------



## LavaASU

3M has another free hard hat thing. This time either lineman or normal.

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...-Equipment/safety-products/Comfort-Challenge/


----------



## LavaASU

Also, some people asked about climbing helmets as hard hats. Petzl makes ANSI approved climbing helmets that can be used most places as hard hats. http://www.petzl.com/us/pro/helmets-0

Be warned, they're not cheap. I have the vertex vent and like it.


----------



## blackisthenewblack

According to Canadian Regs. the only approved climbing helmet that is suitable for hard hat use in Canada is the Petzl Vertex - with no vents. Can't have vents due to liquid spills, debris and I think sparks as well.


----------



## DuckJordan

Can't imagine Liquid spills being all that dangerous from a hardhat perspective, sparks I could see and anything small enough to fit through the vents is likely to just be annoying seems Canadian regs went a little overboard. Either way I've got the vertex with vents and couldn't imagine going back to a non vented hat durring an out. The sweat in my eyes was enough of a safety issue that I would sometimes not be able to see where I was walking.


----------



## blackisthenewblack

DuckJordan said:


> Can't imagine Liquid spills being all that dangerous from a hardhat perspective, sparks I could see and anything small enough to fit through the vents is likely to just be annoying seems Canadian regs went a little overboard. Either way I've got the vertex with vents and couldn't imagine going back to a non vented hat durring an out. The sweat in my eyes was enough of a safety issue that I would sometimes not be able to see where I was walking.



My bad with the liquid. It should be the molten metal splash. When I bought my Vertex Best from my local high angle salesguy he stated that the Vertex Best is the only helmet that has (From the Vertex Website, emphasis mine)
"*Certification(s):*
CE*
ANSI Z89.1-2009 Type I Class E
CSA Z94.1-05 Type 1 Class E
* - Meets the requirements of the EN 397 and EN 12492 standards for protection against impact.
- Meets the requirements of the EN 397 and EN 50365 standards for electrical insulation.
- Meets the optional requirements of the EN 397 standard for *molten metal splash*, lateral deformation and use in low temperatures." 

So I believe that it is the molten metal splash that is the "deal-breaker", as we have had some uptight safety guys come by and kick people off the site for not abiding by this, even though it was an outdoor lighting rig call and no welding was done. He did make a bunch of guys get rid of their 6 year old hard hats though, but that it is actually manufacturer specifications though that state that for their own CYA and due diligence.


----------

